# Coast guard station?



## jonny (Oct 18, 2008)

i mainly fish offshore out of orange beach but want to trying some inshore fishing dont laugh but where is the coast guard station? I see it listed in a tons of post in the inshore forum. How would i get there from orange beach?


----------



## greycj7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Most of the posts on here are referring to the CG Station in Destin, just northwest of the Destin Pass.


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

The rest refer to the CG Station onboard NAS Pensacola.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Or the old Coast Guard station on Pensacola Beach. 

The station in Destin is just northwest of the Destin Bridge. The one on base is NNE of Pensacola Pass and the old CG station is east of the Fort Pickens pier.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

The one on base is a great place to fish.


----------



## theflyingburritto (Jan 7, 2009)

every time i go to coast guard station in destin all i get into are rat reds. You'd have more fun by the bridge... or better luck on the flats any where else.


----------



## jonny (Oct 18, 2008)

thanks for info


----------



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

*CG station at OB, AL.*

The cg station in ob, al. Is at the northwest corner of al.point bridge. Boat ramp is just west @ cotton bayou.


----------

